# Can I ACHIVE this ??



## crow3 (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm 36 years old who's been lifting for about 6 months with steady gains. My goal is to add mass not to be super cut and lean just go from being a skinny guy with little muscle to someone with the build like tom hardy as bane.

Lads down at the gym tell me to get on the gear cause i'll never get there being a natty what do you guys think.

Thanks

P.S I've uploaded a photo of my end goal


----------



## Kloob (Jun 3, 2012)

Current stats? Height? Weight?

What's yor diet and training like currently?

Only lifting for 6 months is pretty quick to jump on the gear.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Kloob said:


> Current stats? Height? Weight?
> 
> What's yor diet and training like currently?
> 
> Only lifting for 6 months is pretty quick to jump on the gear.


Reckon plenty didn't lift u til they touched gear. Myself included.


----------



## crow3 (Jul 23, 2014)

6ft 1" 90kg , I've put a bit of fat as well muscle while bulking but don't want to cut until I have more muscle mass.

I train 3x a week full body mainly compound lifts

squats,bench,bb row,shrugs,skull curshers, bb curls and some dips

squats,ohp,deadlift,bb row,chins and bb curls.

I alternate the two work outs through out the week.

To be honest thou I some times only squat once a week due to my job as a postie I struggle to get round my round squating 3 time a week

thanks


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Some people could look like that without training so yes you can do it naturally


----------



## mr small (Apr 18, 2005)

Not a chance , Tom hardy was juiced out of his mind to look like that im not saying it's impossible but judging by you've only been lifting weights 6 months and already are talking about using aas then that would suggest you would like that look with in the next year or less ? Not a chance naturally , if your serious about getting big then gear is the way todo it ...you can do it naturally but it's such a hard road with out the gear trust me I tried it for long enough before just throwing the head up and going back on a course


----------



## DrZaius (Jul 23, 2014)

That's very much attainable naturally. I have been lifting casually for 3 years and the results I have had are excellent (have put on around 20 kg, mostly lean mass). I am currently 21 so I guess I have the advantage when it comes to age but given a few years of efficient training and a relevant diet you should get great results. You will have to work hard and be patient however if you are avoiding gear and want to look like Hardy.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

You can't just post a pic of a dude and expect to look like him. Tom Hardy is obviously very trap dominant, so if you're saying can you get traps like that then the answer is probably no. But if you just want to get to roughly the same weight with the same bodyfat, then of course that's possible... just don't expect to get mistaken for Tom Hardy unless you've got a very similar underlying frame.


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

For a start mate you're 6' plus..... tom hardy is about 5' 7.... so on screen/in pics he will look thicker than if you were stood next to him. As others have said, it's widely known he's used gear so you won't get to look like you take gear.... without taking gear. the take home message is train to get stronger, eat plenty of good food and you will look like the best version of you.


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

No way in hell do you need gear to look like that. Get good food down you and plenty of strongman type training


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

ausmaz said:


> For a start mate you're 6' plus..... tom hardy is about 5' 7.... so on screen/in pics he will look thicker than if you were stood next to him. As others have said, it's widely known he's used gear so you won't get to look like you take gear.... without taking gear. the take home message is train to get stronger, eat plenty of good food and you will look like the best version of you.


Just because he's used gear himself it doesn't mean you need gear to have that look, his pecs aren't even that big in that photo. Having said that, Tom Hardy had big traps before he started training so most people would have to work harder than he did to get their traps to look like that.


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

Yes its achievable, i know a few lads who have a similar build and are natural. Good diet and the right training would set you on your way. You wont look exactly like him but you wont be far off it.


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

Tom Hardy's traps are mountains -they must be full of androgen receptors!


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

just buy the mask and save time


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

Anything is possible might just take a little longer


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Yes that is possible.


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

is it possible? yes easily

is it possible in a short time frame which i suspect youre thinking, yes with gear

the reason hardy is juicing is to get more results faster due to the job, if thats your 'end game' the question is how long do you want to take to get there, if fast then gear, if slow and steady then natural


----------

